# I've been Google Mapped!



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I was outside sadly disassembling my display when the Google mapping car drives down my street with cameras clicking. When the new street view pictures come out it will show some of my display still up.
What a perfect end to a great Halloween weekend with 2 parties and over 3 times the TOT's from last year!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, that's weird... when I first discovered Google maps, and saw the photo of my house, it was when I had yard decorations out in 2008!!!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh, that's awesome! I can't wait to see your area's Halloween decorations.

Come to think of it, is there a list anywhere of cool Halloween decorations on Street View? I wonder if there are any really choice ones? Besides halstaff's, that is.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

when its out make sure to post a link


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That is too cool! You think they do it on purpose...you know...around Halloween?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very cool! They must be out in full force around this time of year, I drove by one the other day.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

The street view map of my house show my Halloween decorations from 2006 I think. I was very surprised to see see them on Google.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Awww....my house's view has my lawn sprinkler on and The Walkers (and old couple who walk every day) passing by...I hope they took new ones with my 'Ween stuff up! Now I gotta go check..


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Way cool.....


----------

